# Aquarium Temperatures



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey just wondering how everybody's shrimp tanks are dealing with the raising temp? When it's warm enough to have the heaters off but not quite hot enough for the a/c to be turned on. 

My tank is usually around 24.5 but today it's up to 26.5
thank goodness I have alot of aeration. My shrimps (at least those I can see) are active and moving about. However there is strong currents in my tank which i know crs hate.
My only tip is to avoid feeding protein rich foods which increase metabolism. 

How is everyone handling these few days? Do you have your A/C on?
Anyone experiencing deaths? Anyone with any tips?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I just noticed my tank was at 27.5! (usually 24.5-25), so I did a 10% water change and it brought it down to 26.5, turned off all the lights in the room, turned on fan and opened a window. Not sure what else other then turn on the a/c... 

Tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, the summer is here 
And I don't have an air conditioner this time 

I wish I had my tanks in basement


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my heater is still on. But I do often water change like 2x-3x a week and I see lots of berried crs today probably they like summer


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Warning!!
today will go up to 29 degrees
do not feed today! and get a pitcher ready from the freezer of tank water.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

This is precisely why I plan to move everything downstairs...


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep this in mind.

It's always the hottest right after sunset as the ground finally releases all the heat absorbed from the sun throughout the day. (8-9pm pay extra attention to tank temp)
It's also always the coldest right before sunrise as all the heat has dissipated. 

Meteorology 101


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> thank goodness I have alot of aeration. My shrimps (at least those I can see) are active and moving about. However there is strong currents in my tank which i know crs hate.


Do shrimp tanks normally not have air bubblers going? That'd definitely cut down sound in my future (potential) shrimp tanks...


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I have my DIY cooling fan(2 computer fans) that I can use to drop the temp from 78 to 73 in a few hours...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Yes, the summer is here
> And I don't have an air conditioner this time
> 
> I wish I had my tanks in basement


There is a way to keep cool. It's an old trick I learned off school mates. Wash a load or few loads of clothes and hang dry them. If you have fan it'll help move the air around and set that tothe lowest fan setting. Basically you're doing evaporative cooling.

Much like with the old GI 1qt canteens in the canteen holders if you soaked the canteen holder with water while moving or riding around the evaporating effect will keep the contents in the canteen from warming up too fast.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-air-conditioner/


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> I have my DIY cooling fan(2 computer fans) that I can use to drop the temp from 78 to 73 in a few hours...


That's cool! What they are connected to?
Are they noisy?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool! What they are connected to?
> Are they noisy?


I used a few tie-wraps to stick them together and then to a SEARS cloth plastic hanger(the one with clips on the sides) and then I connected them to a 12V power adapter that I found some time ago.

They re not as noisy as I was expecting.....quite silent !!!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

tank is officially at 28 degrees but the shrimps are fine and active


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

My shrimp were okay in the heat, I started to add a few ice cubes every couple of hrs to help bring down the temp, I really don't want to risk it.

I am seeing lots of molts


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Changing water parameters as temperature as well induce molting and mating. 

However, crystal red shrimps can't handle high temperature for a long time.
Last summer several days with 30C gave me couple of dead shrimps.

Try to bring the temperature down to 25C if you can.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Alexpatrascu said:


> I used a few tie-wraps to stick them together and then to a SEARS cloth plastic hanger(the one with clips on the sides) and then I connected them to a 12V power adapter that I found some time ago.
> 
> They re not as noisy as I was expecting.....quite silent !!!


I bought some fans and power supply unit on eBay. I will try to make a good fan for my crystal shrimps out of that


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I bought some fans and power supply unit on eBay. I will try to make a good fan for my crystal shrimps out of that


Good luck with that....and trust me, it does the job.

My temps in the two tank I have:
- 30 gal CRS w/ two fans - 73.4 F(23C)
- 15 gal CPO w/o fan(will add one soon) - 79.5 F(26C)

I started the fans in the 30 gal CRS tank around noon time as it was also 79F.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I just had an idea. It's similar to the canteen comment. Get some old cotton/poly or cotton clothes and some duct tape. Gun tape the clothes to the tank on all sides except the front unless you wanna cover up the front. 

Now mist/spray the clothes with water and have a fan run with the lowest RPM setting. Not really the best look but it'll keep the tank cool. If you add a small mister by the fan it'll keep the place nice and cool.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

what i do is freeze some bottled mineral water in the freezer and alternate it to bring the temp. down. Just let the bottle float in the tank until it melts.
Be sure that the bottle is unused and air tie.

dp


----------

